# Onboard battery charger eating batteries?



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone know if an onboard battery charger can have an issue that causes it to overcharge and kill batteries. I had a 2nd set of batteries in a little over 12-months killed onboard my boat - always connected to the charger. I am thinking overcharged as all the liquid had gone out of both batteries and the charger shutdown. It is supposed to be smart enough to fast charge discharged batteries and then do a trickle charge to maintain them. I am guessing that it never moves off the fast charge and just charged them to death. Anyone know how to test this or just replace the darn thing...


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes my friend had the same problem. Bought new charger and he was good to go.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

make sure to use a good name brand for your on-board charger,but the best thing is to use gel-cell or absorbed glass mat batteries STAY AWAY FROM LEAD/ACID BATTERIES.they don,t last,don,t take the poundings that lake erie dishes out and they WILL cook dry.mine did it EVERY TIME NO MATTER WHAT CHARGER I USED,the price of my gel-cells was shocking,but I,ve had them for over 15 years and theystill perform well


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Update. 

Just installed 2 new charger systems - front of boat for 2 battery bank to the trolling motor (also 2 new batteries here) and the other in back of boat for the starter battery (always used a remote charger before). Got a good deal from Cabelas AND did not have to pay shipping - to the door for series 27 batteries even...

BTW: this is on my Alumacraft Trophy that rarely sees Erie any longer since I purchased the Baha 299 back in 2010. Think Alumacraft was on Erie once since then and that was a calm waterski afternoon... That boat mostly resides in Tennessee and chases stripers, bass, musky, and trout. So pounding had nothing to do with the death of those batteries - yes it was the charger that killed the batteries.


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

Good to know. Have experienced similar issue. Thought it may be on board charging unit.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

The original charger lasted over 15-years, so no complaint here. Just wish it would have told me that it had a fault somewhere that was going to eat $400 in batteries.

I replaced unit with a Cabela's Advanced Anglers ProSeries charger (think this is made by ProMariner company). Was a drop-in replacement as matched amps of original - so no wire or fuse changes needed - could use original wire harness. Make sure you either mount vertical (as instructions state) or since I could not do that in my limited space - I put a 1" aluminum spacer under the unit so that it was not screwed directly to a carpeted deck and has room to breath...


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

Great info. Thanks


----------

